# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας  σε 3 panel

## anastasios10

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς μπορώ να βρω - βγάλω  το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας από 3 panel UHF σε τριγωνική διάταξη (360 degrees) ;  Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλω κάποια σχετική ακρίβεια. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα;  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Notios38

Kαλησπερα Τάσο για δες στην aldena.it εχει καποιο προγραμμα...Τι panel ειναι? και τι  κλιση εχεις?

----------


## anastasios10

Το ξέρω ότι γίνεται με το emlab, κατέβασα το trial αλλά δεν δουλεύει. “service is off line”.
Καμιά άλλη ιδέα

----------


## Notios38

Τάσο αν εχεις  μονο μηχανικη κλιση τα βαζεις ακριβως στο ιδιο επιπεδο...αν ειναι επωνυμα τα panel δεν θα εχεις προβλημα....πες μου υψος,των κεραιών..την ισχυ που εχεις και αν θέλεις ισοκατανομή.....μήπως μπορω να σε βοηθησω..το Εmlab το δουλευα παλια και ηταν πολυ καλο  εστω κ σαν demo..... εχω σταματησει να δουλευω τετοια συστηματα..και μονο τα  email τους εχω για ενημερωση.

----------


## anastasios10

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ, αυτό που μου χρειάζεται είναι το horizontal pattern για τρία panel σε τριγωνική διάταξη. «Δεν χρειάζεται η ισχύς εκπομπής». Στα datasheets υπάρχουν για 1,2,3,4 panel αλλά δεν είναι στην διάταξη που θέλω εγώ. Έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα; Τα panel που με ενδιαφέρουν είναι «sira utv-o1, aldena atu.08.07.420, irte i230ev»
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Notios38

Δεν μου εχει τυχει τετοια περιπτωση σε 3 panel 360 μοιρες...νομιζω και μια Τσεχικη  η Σλοβακικη εταιρια εχει καποιο προγραμμα demo, κατι αντιστοιχο των Ιταλων..δεν θυμαμαι τον ονομα τους..ειχα κατεβασει καποια pdf και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε τετοια εφαρμογη...ενα αλλο προγραμμα ειναι κ το mininec...αλλα δεν το εχω δουλεψει παρα σε yagi-uda

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δεν έχω χρόνο να σου το σχεδιάσω, αν μπορέσω θα το κάνω αύριο, αλλά χονδρικά αν τα βάλεις στις 120 μοίρες το καθένα φαντάσου πως θα έχεις ένα κενό ανάμεσά τους της τάξης των -20 dB, αφού το πάνελ έχει μια γωνία 90 μοιρών.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο, πάρε το οριζόντιο διάγραμμα.
ant.JPG

Είναι με panel της IRTE, DTI230H, αλλά το ίδιο διάγραμμα θα έχεις με όλα τα παρόμοια.

----------


## anastasios10

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες τα έχω βγάλει τα radiation pattern που χρειαζόμουν.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες τα έχω βγάλει τα radiation pattern που χρειαζόμουν.



Δεν κάνει τίποτα, αν θες κάποιο άλλο διάγραμμα εδώ είμαι.

----------

